# ASFs?



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

So, I've come across it mentioned how some ppl here use the ASFs for companion animals to their male mice. Do you do this for ones you're not breeding, or in between breeding? I recently found out that one of the ppl I have class with's Dad raises mice and ASF for reptile food. So I was wondering if this was something I should look into, and purchase a pair. She didn't exactly give them laud's and ovations though, she said they are vicious. I've heard ppl here mention that they aren't_ really_ domesticated, which is why some are temperamental. I'm going to take a gander that these haven't exactly been socialized, and are probably not really used to ppl. I"m not saying that feeder breeders are bad! Just that this family is more into snakes than they are into rodents.

So I guess in a nutshell, if I go ahead and get a couple, what types of problems would I run into? What are the benefits?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I breed them for pets, and companion animals for male mice. 
Mine are -very- tame. I can walk around the house with a few of them perched on my shoulder.

However, if you do not buy from someone with good stock, then you're going to get back animals. 
They are generally not handleable, but don't mind being petted inside of their enclosures. Male mice like to have a female around it makes them more active, and happy. Female mice also really enjoy having a male ASF around, they generally use them ales as a couch. 

www.softfurs.com is my website, there's information on there about them, as well as a forum.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Rhas! Nice site, I begin my reading quest.

So long story short, if I go ahead and get some from this feeder stock (not selected for temperment like you mention on your site) they are probably going to be fairly aggressive/unhandleable, right? Short of breeding my own (norway rat and russian fox experiment all over again), I don't know anywhere closer that I could purchase ASFs though.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes unfortunately if you buy from someone who says their animals are 'vicious' they probably are. 
You can also try ball-pythons.net there are a lot of ASF breeders on there, but I don't know who would have any on your side of the country. But that would be a great place to check, there's an ASF section on there you can post under.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the help. Its the classmate who says they are, I didn't go too in dept with how they are handled though. If these are just especaially mean because of being handled, could I just breed one generation for ones that have been handled well, and pick my favorite few out of that, culling all the others?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

From my experience, it only really takes 2-3 generations of breeding to change slightly nippy stock into tame stock. Work with them a lot and handle them as much as possible, and you should get good results.

But still, avoid buying stock that is 'ferocious'.


----------

